# A short break on my Fiddle Trek.



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

After seven years with the same teacher, during which my fiddle has been my passion and I have learned so much from a very charismatic and clever musician, I am planning to move on. 

We're hoping that this is the year we make it to York, and once there, there's a wide variety of violin teachers available, ranging from music students charging much less than the going rate and who are presumably a bit temporary, through teachers who specialise in genres such as jazz, folk, and even Indian music, to those who specialise in exam training - one lady routinely keeps her child pupils ten years, which bodes well. 

For the time being, I'm going to keep practising on my own and with John, mainly Scottish & Playford tunes, and if and when we've managed to move, I'll phone round and see who has vacancies & who's prepared to do trial lessons. It all comes down to personality - I need to find someone I can talk to about my difficulties and goals, honestly, and who won't take it amiss. I think that should be easier in York, where honesty is not mistaken for rudeness or anger as easily as it may be elsewhere. 

If the 'exam teacher' turns out to be sensitive, friendly & good at explaining, I'll go with him/her for at least a few grades, which will involve taking music theory too - a huge worry for my poor head. But if it's one of the folkies - all women - I'll take that route instead, and maybe also try to have some skype lessons with a Scottish teacher like Rua Macmillan, who knows about the tradition.

We're also hoping to find some folk sessions or early music groups to have some practical experience - and after all, it could turn out best to join one of those and make that my incentive, rather than a teacher, if I can't find any that seem to be on the same wavelength. 

One thing is certain - I shall not be giving up on my fiddle any time soon.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

John will also be looking for a new piano teacher, if and when - he is really sorry to be leaving Ruth behind, just as I am feeling so sad at the prospect of having no more lessons (unless I come here on holiday) with Fiddle Guru, to whom many thanks for seven years of amazing fiddle lessons. 
John is firmly committed to the exam route, but has a huge peak to climb, Grade 8. He tells me that working for exams improves his musicality and dexterity and spills over into other genres that he enjoys playing, such as tango and blues. I hope he finds someone as nice and understanding as his current teacher has been.


----------

